# Sticky  Education in NZ - information for parents and teachers



## jenswaters

Hey Members (and Visitors)

So, there are a lot of questions being asked about education in NZ, both as a parent and as a teacher trying to source work; level, comparability, quality, examinations, set-up, finding work etc etc. I have decided to create a post to try and give as much of this information as I can. Education is one of the biggest factors for many parents moving their children (especially teenage children) over to NZ, and as a teacher relocating, it is useful to get a "head's-up" on the set-up. I am a secondary teacher and former university lecturer (used to train teachers!!!), so cannot necessarily give information about primary. If there is anyone who can give more information than I do, then please add to this!!!

Firstly, starting age. Children do not actually start at primary school until they actually turn 5. I will use my son as an example. His birthday is June 28th. In the UK, our academic year runs September to August, and your child starts the September of the academic year that your child turns 5. This means my son would start THIS September (at the age of 4), turning 5 in June towards the end of the ACADEMIC year (so he would be the youngest in his year class). In NZ, he wouldn't actually be allowed to start school until NEXT June, once he has actually turned 5. He would then stay in Year 0 (starter/nursery class) until the start of the next academic year (which runs January to December). This means he would be in Year 0 for 6 months, and then would start OFFICIAL Year 1 classes in January (well, February after the return from a lovely long holiday)!! 

Set-up - School years run the same as in the UK - primary is Year 1-6, intermediate is Y7-8 (11-13years old), and secondary (often called "college") is combined with a Sixth Form with Y9-13. Children can _legally_ leave school at the age of 16, but examinations and education continues to the age of 18. This means that in some schools, you will find that the numbers in each year group drops as they go higher up i.e. the older they get, the less students there are, as they may drop out to help out with the family farm (if rural), obtain work, or they find the examination levels getting too hard. Examinations (called National Certificate of Education Achievement, or NCEA) start in Y11. By UK standards, this would be the _end_ of the first batch of exams (GCSE's). Here, things are slightly different!!!

NCEA - students acquire credits for different pieces of work throughout the year. A piece of work or unit may be worth 3 or 4 credits. To pass that level (Y11 is Level 1, Y12 is Level 2, and Y13 is Level 3), a student needs to acquire 80 credits throughout the year (roughly 20 per term). 60 of these credits must be from THAT level they are in (i.e. to pass Level 2, they need at least 60 credits from level 2 units). This is because sometimes subjects run credits from a lower year during their timetable, so they could be collecting credits from Level 1 whilst they are in Level 2. Only 20 of these lower level credits would count. *I HAVE ATTACHED A FILE THAT EXPLAINS THIS ALL IN LAYMAN'S TERMS!!!!!!!* There is not necessarily any examination at the end of the year (called an "external"), so in this way it is similar to the modular set-up that science and maths were going down in the UK for GCSE, but with coursework and the odd written assessment. From my perspective, the content is a little easier than in the UK, but it does get built upon each year you progress through. It is a condensed version of GCSE's and A-levels into 3 years, but not always with as much depth.

Comparability - a lot of parents with older children ask about the comparability of the NCEA and if it transfers well to UK universities. UK universities do not accept the standard NCEA qualification prior to entry, and students would be expected to enrol on a conversion course. I am uncertain how long this lasts or costs. But please note that this isn't limited to NZ education, ALL non-UK education systems and qualifications are like this. For further information, it is recommended to contact UCAS directly to ensure that you have the correct information. UCAS - Home. Some schools are starting to offer the IGCSE and A-levels, but they are pretty few and far-between, and tend to be located in the cities, such as Macleans College in Auckland. I do actually find that some of the NZ subjects are a lot more basic at lower levels, such as science. However, remember that the same content is covered as in the UK, just at later ages. E.g in science, students would cover properties of gases, liquids and solids in Y7, but here it probably wouldn't be until Y9.

Schools - a lot of parents ask for recommendations for schools in different areas. There isn't much point!! Every school is different. The only thing that is consistent is the examination offered - NCEA. In the UK, we have examination boards, and the school can select which board they offer PE, or Science or English etc etc with. Here, you can ONLY offer NCEA through the central organisation, so no choice of examination board. But schools are given a LOT more choice about how they choose to run their school, and it is governed by it's Board of Trustees, rather than by a local council like in the UK. Departments can write their own curriculum and get them approved by the Board, so it really does offer a lot of choice to the school. More rural schools may offer more agriculture, machinery and engineering classes than a city school, for example, and the content would depend on the local area. So, it is best to allow some time for you to look around the schools once settled. There is more choice of schools in the bigger towns and cities, than in the rural areas where kids could travel 20k to get to school!!!

Teachers - it is VERY unlikely that you will gain work over in NZ before you move from the UK. Too many schools have had their fingers burnt in the past with this. Occasionally, if you are a very in-demand subject, then this may happen, but usually based on meeting you or contacts that are already in place. For example, if someone came out on a visit and had a look around a few schools and met the principal, then they would be more likely to get a role prior to moving. Instead, expect to have to sign up with a lot of schools and relieve for a period of time (supply, or "relief" teaching, is organised directly with the school). Jobs can be created for you if they like you, and it usually is a case of who you know, not what you know. Show enthusiasm and intiative, take any work (regardless of subject) that is offered, and try to be a part of the school. Work in IT, PE and English is hard to come by. Science, Maths and specialist subjects are far more likely to secure work pretty quickly. If you are primary-trained, this is even harder to obtain.

So, there you go!!!! I will keep adding bits when I think of them, and hope that this helps a lot of people. Let me know of there is anything else that could be covered. If you have anything else to add, then please do!!

Jen


----------



## topcat83

Good one, Jen
I've made it a 'sticky' as I can see it being well read!


----------



## gmartinsrus

*Childs education on extended vacation*

Hi Jen,

We are thinking of holidaying in New Zealand next year with a view to a permanent move. Would we be able to put our 11 year old daughter into full time education for the 6 months we intend to be on holiday?

Thanks,

SAM


----------



## jenswaters

gmartinsrus said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> We are thinking of holidaying in New Zealand next year with a view to a permanent move. Would we be able to put our 11 year old daughter into full time education for the 6 months we intend to be on holiday?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SAM


Hi Sam

I just checked this one at the school I am currently working at. As you know, everyone who is in NZ must have a permit/visa, and this would be the same for your daughter. To attend a school, you must apply for a student permit, even though she would only be attending for a period of 6months. 

See http://www.nzvisa.org.tw/1013.pdf for further information.

Hope this helps????

Jen


----------



## zagg.australia

Nice post it will be helpful for me! Thanks.


----------



## gmartinsrus

Many Thanks - SAM


----------



## pettsie

Hi Jen,

Can't see too much info on special needs in mainstream Senior school. My twin boys will be 12 by the time we are hoping to be in NZ. One of them, has traits of Aspergers Syndrome. He is not 'statemented' here as, luckily, not bad enough, but certainly struggles with learning and needs help at school. How are NZ schools for coping with special needs in the mainstream rather than special schools for disabilities? Any info gratefully received, good or bad!!
Pettsie


----------



## jenswaters

pettsie said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Can't see too much info on special needs in mainstream Senior school. My twin boys will be 12 by the time we are hoping to be in NZ. One of them, has traits of Aspergers Syndrome. He is not 'statemented' here as, luckily, not bad enough, but certainly struggles with learning and needs help at school. How are NZ schools for coping with special needs in the mainstream rather than special schools for disabilities? Any info gratefully received, good or bad!!
> Pettsie


Hey Pettsie

Again, will do my best to help!

I have actually found that the support in mainstream schools in better than UK schools. By this, I mean that integration occurs as much as possible, and students are given a lot of supporting equipment through the school and government. Having said that, they need to be formally assessed (like 'statements' in the UK). For example, thinking of 2 Y9 students I teach, a blind student who has full teacher support in every lesson, and has her own braille machine that works off USB. I just give all and every piece of information to her support worker, and she gets it translated. AWESOME! And another boy who has severe communication issues, he has a wrist computer device that allows him to communicate with his teachers and classmates. My most favourite thing is that these kids are completely accepted by their peers. Occasionally, you see the inquisitiveness that comes out in whispers, but generally, total acceptance. 

Most schools in the bigger towns and cities will have a specialist unit within the mainstream school, catering for a variety of levels of disability. In the more rural areas, schools are usually separated, with children generally going to a specialist school. I have been bowled over by the level of support here, whereas in England, parents and teachers are fighting for the support and finances. Don't get me wrong, I am sure there is still a fight, but it is usually within a school and the Board of Trustees, as opposed to a political body, such as a council or government.

Having said that, if your child is NOT statemented (so traits of Aspergers, rather than diagnosed Aspergers), this could prove to be a little more difficult. In the UK schools I was in, a file was readily available of every SEN student, and we kept a record in our registers etc of any child with ANY level of difficulty. That isn't so prevalent here. Whether that is down to the school, the department within the school, or a nationwide pattern, I really couldn't tell you. For example, I gave a detention to a boy for defiance. His HOY (called 'deans' here) came to see me and ask if I was sure I wanted to give it, as he was Aspergers, and therefore didn't understand what was being asked of him. I was appalled, as I had NO idea (other than the usual teacher instinct) that there was anything wrong. When I tried to follow-up and obtain a list of all students like this, I couldn't find one!!! HOWEVER, apparently it does exist, but my HOD had "misplaced" it!!! 

Having worked in 4 different countries and cultures now, I can honestly say that no system has it right. What may be great in the UK could be bad here, and vice versa. My advice...check out the schools around first. EVERY school is different, and is unique in it's own way, far more so than in the UK. It is a matter of choice. 

Try this link for parental information
Ministry of Education - Special Education Services

Hope this helps, but contact me if I can get any more info for you. Promise to try my best!

Jen


----------



## pettsie

*Thanks Jen,*

Thanks Jen,

Very interesting. I guess it will be a case of finding the right school by visiting them and then finding somewhere to live in the area.

Good to know I stand a chance of finding a mainstream school for both boys rather than splitting them up.

Many thanks


----------



## ncundy

*where do we go from here*

Jen,
hello 
Myself and my family are moving over next year. My daughter will be 16 and completed her GCSE's where will she slot into the education system out there and will her GCSE's be recognized.
Rgds
Neil


----------



## jenswaters

ncundy said:


> Jen,
> hello
> Myself and my family are moving over next year. My daughter will be 16 and completed her GCSE's where will she slot into the education system out there and will her GCSE's be recognized.
> Rgds
> Neil


Hey Neil

Congrats on making the move! Hmmm....this is a really tricky one, to be honest.

Most schools and principals have heard of the GCSE examinations, but not many actually offer them. It tends to be high-end schools (high "decile" schools) that cater towards these. Schools that offer such choices are in the wealthier areas of Auckland, Wellington and Christchurch, especially where there is a high number of expats in the community. They would often offer A and AS levels too, so it would be easier to continue on the UK pathway. 

If you are NOT in an area where the schools offer GCSE and A-levels, it is pretty tough to place her. Students work towards a combination of GCSE and A-levels, called NCEA. They progress each year based on credits. Age-wise, she would fit in to Y12, but in terms of subjects and content, its hard to say. In some subjects, the content can be pretty low-level, but in others, they can be pretty high. Whatever she went into, there would be elements that she may find difficult, but other things that may be hard. Having said that, students can pick up credits from lower (or upper) levels In other words, whilst going through Level 2 at NCEA (Y12) she could also work towards up to 20 credits of Level 1 (Y11) or even Level 3 (Y13). Again, this varies from school to school, as well as the units and credits on offer. 

The best thing you can do is contact a school in the area that you will be moving to, speak to the Principal, and explain the situation. They will be able to make a timetable specific to her. It may also help to obtain the syllabi for each examination board and subject that she sat, so that they can look more clearly into the topics covered. Each school, principal, area and child is different, and the best way to figure it out is to get there and meet. My advice is, remember that there will be clashes with things that have already been covered (and therefore beneath her), as well as things that are very difficult (and therefore above her).

Hope that this helps???

Jen


----------



## jenswaters

*More information for teachers*

Hi Expatters

So, I have completed 3 terms of "relief teaching" in Tauranga, and wanted to update the info that I have for all those potential teachers coming out to work, especially in Tauranga.

I came out here as a PE teacher, with 8 years experience, including having just finished a role as a senior lecturer in PE Pedagogy in a university. I honestly thought I would get my hand bitten off by schools to fill a permanent role. NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!! Lesson learned, and arrogance curbed!! In my time here in Tauranga, I have applied for a total of 11 jobs in PE, both temporary (LTR or maternity positions) and permanent. I didn't get an interview for a single one. I even applied for a job in a more rural school, but no interview. This was when I really struggled to accept it, as not many people apply for roles in the rural schools. As I thought I had issues in applying for jobs (maybe a UK-NZ difference), I called the principal to enquire about why I hadn't been shortlisted for an interview (well, how can you ever get a job in PE if you never actually secure an interview?!?!?). He told me that I had one of the most impressive CV's he had seen in ages, and there was no issue with my application. The problem was (as it transpires with many schools)...they just don't know me!!!!

You see, the Bay of Plenty (especially Tauranga) is one of the most popular places to live right now. There are a lot of teachers wanting to move back here who moved out of the area to get promotions, expats moving in to the area, and plenty of graduates who also are looking for jobs. A lot of roles actually go to the graduates who have done teaching practice/practicum in the schools, as the staff feel they have a better understanding of the schools ethos and values and inner workings. They have also seen them teach (yeah, not many schools actually have all-day interviews that include tours and taking a lesson out here)!!! So it really is a case of "who you know" and NOT "what you know".

I have managed to secure a permanent job, and it is in the school I have done the majority of work in during my time here. I am lucky; the Principal decided I was someone worth keeping around. He ensured I was given copious amounts of relief work to ensure that I stayed loyal to them. I have even found myself teaching the Sexuality units (sex ed) to the entire school!!!!! This is a HUGE task, but something I found strangely fun!!! I have been given freedom to write my own curriculum and timetable it anyway I see fit. This has carried me through the dry period of relief teaching that exists from November onwards. But it is work, so I took it!!

This attitude to taking anything on and having a go has secured me a role. But not in PE!!! Sadly there were no jobs available this year. Instead, the principal has asked me to be the food technology teacher!!!! I find this very bizarre, as I have limited knowledge (see "wtf" in the dictionary)!!! However, like I said, it is WHO you know, not what you know. I nearly didn't accept the job, as it is NOT my idea of a good time! However, after realising that I was turing down the ONLY job I had been offered, and the only one I had secured an interview for, I grabbed it with both hands. The school KNOWS I don't want to do this forever, and they KNOW I want to return to PE. If anything, they actually are wanting to keep me around until a job DOES come up in PE. So this is a compromise. I am lucky...so many people NEVER secure permanent work in the first few years of living in Tauranga, especially in the over-populated world of PE teaching. But a sideways move is still a good move. 

So...if you are coming out here with no work secured, be prepared to take ANY work offered, and in ANY role, no matter how ridiculous it seems!!! Doors open for you, and people reward your eagerness!!!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that Jen

Carole (PE Teacher) is at school in the UK at the moment so I am browsing the Forum for
any snippets of info.

Looks like Carole will have to diversify in order to get a job. Lol


----------



## jenswaters

Higgy said:


> Thanks for that Jen
> 
> Carole (PE Teacher) is at school in the UK at the moment so I am browsing the Forum for
> any snippets of info.
> 
> Looks like Carole will have to diversify in order to get a job. Lol


Yeah, and quickly!!!!!

Honestly, my recommendations are that, if currently based in a school in the UK (out here, 'school' means university too), she should see the Boss about picking up an extra class in a 2nd r even 3rd subject, even if for only a term. NZ Education is very much moving away from the separate subject areas that we are so used to in secondary schools. Instead, schools are increasingly looking for multi-faceted teachers, who can deliver 2, 3 or even 4 subjects. I recommend that she try and get some experience in delivering even a term in at least 2 different subjects, in high-demand subjects such as maths or MFL. Schools always have gaps in subject areas...at the moment, they are over-subscribed in PE in my school, so all the PE teachers have been told they HAVE to take a class of science each, or take a cut in salary!! The other option is to move to the areas where you have a high staff turnover (lower decile areas in Auckland etc), although this does kind of defeat the purpose of moving to NZ!!

Good luck, and feel free to ask me any more questions or advice.


----------



## Guest

She has a few more stings in her bow as she has taught in Primary, First and Secondary
Schools. Before returning to teaching she trained new Police Officers in PE: Self Defence:
Public Order Training and is a First Aid Trainer of Trainers.

Whether these will stand her in stead who knows, at least your posts are honest and
realistic not like the pessimistic one sent in by Pic. Carole will try any job and give 100%
what more could an employer ask for.

New Zealand is not Utopia and we do not view it as such, but the UK is steadily going
down the pan, I saw it first hand doing over 30 yrs in the Police Force now called Service. rofl

Thanks again for the excellent posts.


----------



## Ohio Steve

I'm new to this forum and my wife and I are just now starting to think about moving to New Zealand or Australia from the USA. Our daughter's education is, of course, extremely important to us, so I'm trying to learn everything I can about the different education systems, and this discussion has been very helpful. One thing that isn't clear to me about the documents I've read elsewhere is the meaning of the "decile" rating -- I mean, I think I understand that it's a measure of the economic status of the school's catchment area, but what is unclear to me is its relevance to the quality of education. 

My fear is that it's something like the (completely insane) way they do it here in the USA, where the majority of school funding typically comes from local property taxes and is set by local voters. Here, wealthy suburbs usually have tremendously better schools than urban neighborhoods or rural districts simply because they have far more resources due to the higher property values, which causes families to want to move there, which increases the property values, which increases the funding, and so on.

I'm hoping you'll tell me that it's nothing like that in NZ, and the decile rating is just to give an indication of socioeconomic challenges that the student body may be facing. Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## topcat83

Ohio Steve said:


> I'm new to this forum and my wife and I are just now starting to think about moving to New Zealand or Australia from the USA. Our daughter's education is, of course, extremely important to us, so I'm trying to learn everything I can about the different education systems, and this discussion has been very helpful. One thing that isn't clear to me about the documents I've read elsewhere is the meaning of the "decile" rating -- I mean, I think I understand that it's a measure of the economic status of the school's catchment area, but what is unclear to me is its relevance to the quality of education.
> 
> My fear is that it's something like the (completely insane) way they do it here in the USA, where the majority of school funding typically comes from local property taxes and is set by local voters. Here, wealthy suburbs usually have tremendously better schools than urban neighborhoods or rural districts simply because they have far more resources due to the higher property values, which causes families to want to move there, which increases the property values, which increases the funding, and so on.
> 
> I'm hoping you'll tell me that it's nothing like that in NZ, and the decile rating is just to give an indication of socioeconomic challenges that the student body may be facing. Thank you for any help you can provide!


Hi Steve

I think it's fair to say that the decile rating is likely to have some influence on the quality of the school - but hopefully not as much as you're describing in the States. However, schools can ask parents for 'donations' - these tend to be higher in higher decile schools (stands to reason - more parents can afford them!)

Having said that, in the UK I found that some of the better run schools were in poorer areas; education's not just about academic qualifications but in producing happy, balanced individuals who know where they want to head in life. I think some of the 'higher decile' schools (like the one near us) don't always do that.


----------



## Bretty

Hi,

I'm looking at moving over with my family in the next eighteen months. I have a degree in English Literature and IT and have worked in an IT role for the last twelve years. However, for the last eighteen months I have been (on a Wednesday) been teaching in a further education college, literacy and IT, and in April I will be qualified Certificate in Education, Qualified Teacher in the Life Long learning sector. This means I will be qualified to teach Post 16 students.

My wife has a degree Geography and is currently taking her Post Grad Early Years Professional qualifications to allow her to work with Under 5's. 

Now I notice in NZ children under 5 don't go to school so could my wife bring this qualification to NZ to work in nurseries/pre-schools? Will NZ recognise her Post Grad status?

I've been told that the further education sector in NZ is limited and I would find it hard to get any work, so would be better off sticking to my field of IT in the commercial sector, is this true?
Or should I try and get myself into Uni out there on a 1 year teaching qualification course?

I've been out for a few weeks as a 'scouting' party and loved it. I spent some time chatting to a teacher from the UK in Napier who loves the place and said I should come out and if I can afford it, offer my services for free for a few months to 'get myself known' in schools so I can then get myself employed. 

I think my main point is, is there work in the Early Years Professional field? Will I be able to get work in the Further Education area or should I re-train to become a secondary school teacher, then find work through a placement?

Will have more questions about my children’s education but will wait for replies to this first.


----------



## jenswaters

Bretty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking at moving over with my family in the next eighteen months. I have a degree in English Literature and IT and have worked in an IT role for the last twelve years. However, for the last eighteen months I have been (on a Wednesday) been teaching in a further education college, literacy and IT, and in April I will be qualified Certificate in Education, Qualified Teacher in the Life Long learning sector. This means I will be qualified to teach Post 16 students.
> 
> My wife has a degree Geography and is currently taking her Post Grad Early Years Professional qualifications to allow her to work with Under 5's.
> 
> Now I notice in NZ children under 5 don't go to school so could my wife bring this qualification to NZ to work in nurseries/pre-schools? Will NZ recognise her Post Grad status?
> 
> I've been told that the further education sector in NZ is limited and I would find it hard to get any work, so would be better off sticking to my field of IT in the commercial sector, is this true?
> Or should I try and get myself into Uni out there on a 1 year teaching qualification course?
> 
> I've been out for a few weeks as a 'scouting' party and loved it. I spent some time chatting to a teacher from the UK in Napier who loves the place and said I should come out and if I can afford it, offer my services for free for a few months to 'get myself known' in schools so I can then get myself employed.
> 
> I think my main point is, is there work in the Early Years Professional field? Will I be able to get work in the Further Education area or should I re-train to become a secondary school teacher, then find work through a placement?
> 
> Will have more questions about my children’s education but will wait for replies to this first.


Hi Bretty :welcome:

Sorry for the delayed response...been a bit busy.

Right, to try and answer your questions...

Firstly, there is a LOT of work in ECE care (early childhood education). It is still pretty high on the Long Term Skills Shortage list, so I would say that this would be a good choice for work. 

Regarding getting work...it is pretty rare for people to secure jobs in school education prior to moving out here (although it does happen). It is good advice to come out and expect to do "relief" teaching for a while, and quite often this leads into permanent work. It is VERY much a case of "who" you know, not "what" you know here, so until they know you, your face and your skills, chances of permanent work are pretty slim, especially in popular areas of the country, like Wellington, Tauranga and Christchurch. 

Regarding post 16...mmmm tricky. We don't have separate A-level equivalent schools in the main public sector (although there are some specialist private colleges that focus on this). Your better bet would be a Polytech establishment, but again, chances are pretty slim I'm afraid. Try contacting some of the polytechs in your favourite areas and asking for their advice. It would be worth trying to do the 1-year teaching qualification. If you did that out here, you would have to pay "overseas student" rates, which are HIGH!!!! If you can do it whilst in the UK, I would. If you want to get out earlier, it may be worth considering IT fields, although I am not so hot on these areas!! A message to Topcat may help you.

Whatever you decide, you MUST get your qualifications assessed by NZQA, and I recommend doing this before lodging your EOI. They judge what NZ-equivalent your qualifications are, and therefore what points you can claim. A lot of people think that their teaching qualification is a level 8, but is actually only a level 7, and therefore less points for your EOI.

Hope this helps???

Jen


----------



## Sarah_Yorke_82

What an EXCELLENT post!! Thank you! Found it to be very informative and helpful whilst planning our future move!! Thanks!


----------



## ninjacat1

*secondary ed in nz after UK GCSes*



ncundy said:


> Jen,
> hello
> Myself and my family are moving over next year. My daughter will be 16 and completed her GCSE's where will she slot into the education system out there and will her GCSE's be recognized.
> Rgds
> Neil


Hi Neil, We are in the exact same situation as you, if you find any answers please let me know. Ta Jen


----------



## chiefh

this is a very good post it is very helpful for us. we are trying togather all the info while waiting for a decision on the EOI which i recently submited.

But i am hopeful it will be positive news


----------



## AdventureFamily

Hello,

Any input on the prospects of a 'mature' U.S. Physics teacher with 14+ years experience?

I have one more document to receive before submitting for NZQA evaluation. Looking to make the move over November 2012 for a Jan/Feb 2013 start. Any insights and/or advice welcome.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Hi, I'm new to the forum and have found this post to be very informative. I am a primary school teacher with less than one year of experience. My BA is from Toronto and my Grad Dip in Education was done in Australia. I'll be moving to Auckland in October and hoping that I can squeeze in some relief teaching before the school year ends in order to meet some principles.


----------



## jenswaters

AdventureFamily said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any input on the prospects of a 'mature' U.S. Physics teacher with 14+ years experience?
> 
> I have one more document to receive before submitting for NZQA evaluation. Looking to make the move over November 2012 for a Jan/Feb 2013 start. Any insights and/or advice welcome.


Sorry for the delay in response; won't bore you with the details of why!

Anyway, there isn't much extra advice I can offer you for your position. Again, relief teaching is the main way in to a job. However, at that time of year, and given the short final term, there is a VERY slim chance of any work as a reliever being offered. I would suggest that you get a list of schools in the relevent areas of living and email the principal's directly with your CV. You never know what work will be suddenly available when people quit their jobs last minute!

Good luck


----------



## Chester84

Just to let everyone know, if you don't already, that Primary school teaching is back on the short term skills list not just early years.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Hi there, 

I've been looking at some job postings online and it seems as though some of the terminology is different than here in Canada and I was hoping to get some clarification on what exactly these terms mean: U5, new entrant teacher, tagged, and MU. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## jenswaters

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been looking at some job postings online and it seems as though some of the terminology is different than here in Canada and I was hoping to get some clarification on what exactly these terms mean: U5, new entrant teacher, tagged, and MU. Any help is much appreciated.


No problem. "New entrant" is for the new kids starting at primary. It's like a Year 0.
"MU" is management unit. This is a pay point for a management responsibility e.g. teacher in charge of literacy. "Tagged" means that it has something assigned for a specified period of time e.g. 1 tagged MU would mean that the management unit is only set for a period of time. "U5" usually means upper Year 5. This means that they split Year 5 (2nd to last year of primary school) into 2 levels.

It should also be noted to people who have noticed that primary teaching is back on the skills shortage list...this will be true in some areas, but primary teaching roles are still VERY highly competed for!!! In Tauranga, for example, it is widely recognised that getting a job in primary is like looking for rocking horse poo...almost impossible!!!! Don't expect to walk into jobs (same as secondary)...you have to put in a heap of leg work to get roles!!


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

jenswaters said:


> No problem. "New entrant" is for the new kids starting at primary. It's like a Year 0.
> "MU" is management unit. This is a pay point for a management responsibility e.g. teacher in charge of literacy. "Tagged" means that it has something assigned for a specified period of time e.g. 1 tagged MU would mean that the management unit is only set for a period of time. "U5" usually means upper Year 5. This means that they split Year 5 (2nd to last year of primary school) into 2 levels.
> 
> It should also be noted to people who have noticed that primary teaching is back on the skills shortage list...this will be true in some areas, but primary teaching roles are still VERY highly competed for!!! In Tauranga, for example, it is widely recognised that getting a job in primary is like looking for rocking horse poo...almost impossible!!!! Don't expect to walk into jobs (same as secondary)...you have to put in a heap of leg work to get roles!!



Thanks jenswaters. That clears things up for me. 
I'm expecting to do a lot of work to get a job. I also understand that relief work might be the way to go to get to know some principles first.

Oh, and one more question... are portfolios commonly used there? Here in Ontario they aren't but when I studied in Aus they were.

Thanks again


----------



## jenswaters

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Thanks jenswaters. That clears things up for me.
> I'm expecting to do a lot of work to get a job. I also understand that relief work might be the way to go to get to know some principles first.
> 
> Oh, and one more question... are portfolios commonly used there? Here in Ontario they aren't but when I studied in Aus they were.
> 
> Thanks again


Not a problem. It can be a minefield getting into work over here!!!

We don't generally use portfolios, but I would still suggest that you have yours compiled and up-to-date. It never hurts to be prepared just incase the one school you get an interview for is the exception!!! The main thing is your CV, and a lot of people find the difference quite startling. Here, presentation is everything, so make your CV stand out (don't keep it traditional black and white...use colour, add pictures, use Publisher to get it looking exceptional). But keep it SHORT!!! No more than 2 pages (3 at a complete max, but ensure EVERYTHING is relevant). I know that people from the US are used to "the bigger the better" kind of CV when it comes to education, but it is a total opposite here. Also, as a Brit, we are used to professional and traditional CV's with no "individuality". Again, not so here. Make you CV a reflection of YOU. Quite often it is a personality thing out here that will get you a job.

Good luck

Jen


----------



## Chester84

Sorry to pick your brains aswell but it is getting quite stressful thinking about the job situation. We are applying as my parnter as the principal applicant and I was thinking i would just get supply work to begin with. Do you think that would be a wise idea? However i am worried about going into schools straight away as it is a different education system. Do you think schools would be open to me doing some voluntary work to begin with to get a feel of how it all runs?

Thanks

Katie


----------



## jenswaters

Chester84 said:


> Sorry to pick your brains aswell but it is getting quite stressful thinking about the job situation. We are applying as my parnter as the principal applicant and I was thinking i would just get supply work to begin with. Do you think that would be a wise idea? However i am worried about going into schools straight away as it is a different education system. Do you think schools would be open to me doing some voluntary work to begin with to get a feel of how it all runs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Katie


I know how scary it can be, and comparison to what we are used to makes it even harder. I did a few days relief work, and that was after spending a day shadowing. It wasn't until I actually got into a specific long-term role that my learning REALLY began, so I wouldn't worry too much about spending time shadowing. Yeah, maybe have a few days, but then just try and do the walk around all the various schools to try and get the odd day of relief. It won't be until you are actually in a long-term or permanent role that your learning really beings. Just be prepared for the fact that there will be days where you say "I can't do this" because it is different...I had that and I have been teaching for nearly 10 years!!!!!

Good luck

Jen


----------



## Donna9159

*Your move*

Hi Neil, 

Good choice to come to NZ. You will love it.

If it is any help to you we faced much the same situation moving a teenager who was about to make some key further education decisions around career choices.

As we had used an immigration consultant for visa's, we used their services to explore schools, colleges and courses and organize enrollments. I am really glad that we did as I have heard some horror stories from others.

If you want their contact info I will be happy to dig it out for you

Donna


----------



## palleschik

I've been exploring New Zealand's Education department's website, and they recommend a few recruitment agencies to help with finding teaching jobs. 

Does anyone know what their success rates, so to speak, might be?


----------



## jenswaters

palleschik said:


> I've been exploring New Zealand's Education department's website, and they recommend a few recruitment agencies to help with finding teaching jobs.
> 
> Does anyone know what their success rates, so to speak, might be?


Honestly, recruitment agencies are not really used out here. They are used slightly more in Auckland than anywhere else, but they are not used in most places. That said, everything is worth a shot!!


----------



## kylemaddex

Hi everyone.

I've been reading over this forum, and I wish that I had found this earlier. I'm an American citizen, and I received my masters in teaching from a US university. I've started the NZQA process, as well as the application to the teacher's council, but there are a few things I'm curious about.

For one thing, the only document I don't have is a CV. I've never written one before, and looking over all of this information that I've seen is really starting to freak me out, because I have no idea what I'm supposed to do. Everywhere I look I see different information - it should be long and with pictures, it shouldn't have pictures and can be two pages, and so on and so forth. Anybody who has any tips or suggestions or anecdotes about what they've faced when writing a CV for an education job in New Zealand would be so, so helpful. Additionally, what sort of CV did people send to the NZQA? The same CV that they sent out to schools? If the NZQA is going to look at your documents regardless, does this one have to be as fancy/flashy as others?

The other question I have is that it seems the best way to get a job is to go to New Zealand first and hope to find a job with relief teaching. I've looked at a number of schools throughout the country, and I was curious if anybody has ever found something different - are there any recruitment resources that people have found particularly helpful, or has anybody secured a job before actually coming to New Zealand? I saw somewhere (and I don't know if it's true) that the government will offer a stipend to help someone move to New Zealand, but would that apply if a person doesn't have a teaching job already lined up? Would it be helpful to obtain a work visa before trying to contact schools?

This is something that I've been interested in for quite some time, and I've seen that secondary education is on the long term skill shortage list, but it also seems that a lot of schools are hiring people who they already know. 

I'm sure this post is kind of a mess, but this is something that I've been interested in for quite some time, but the more I read the more nervous and stressed out I become. I'm sure that I'm likely making a mountain out of a mole hill, but any answers (or assurances!) from somebody who has already been through this would be extremely helpful.

Thanks so much.


----------



## jenswaters

Hi, and sorry for the delay in responding. I have been a little preoccupied after giving birth to my 3rd child here in October!!!! Still, better late than never, I guess.

Cv's...there are so many threads on here asking about formats and layout etc, and the on;y advice I can give is that, when it comes to teaching, submit a CV that actually reflects you and your personality. Sounds very crazy, but school are very individual, and often a CV for one school would be passed over as too "conservative", but be a representation of exactly what another school are looking for. From working with American teachers in the past, they led me to believe that in education, the longer the CV the better. This is NOT the case. In fact, anything longer than 3 pages MAX (and even then 2 is better) is unlikely to get read, as it is seen as bragging, which is very un-Kiwi. State qualifications, experience, referees, education, and a brief synopsis of your teaching philosophy (and this should be adjusted to suit the job description). It is encouraged to include photos, D.O.B., and personal details (I know that all gender and age-identifying details should be left off American CV's), just to give a sense of identity. People here are very personable and like to make the connections through details. Regarding layout, be adventurous!!! I've seen photos, layouts like a notice board, fancy borders...all sorts!!!! Just don't make it too dull...it won't get noticed. Experiment until you feel happy with something that you feel reflects you. Mine is professional, in a "Pages" layout on the Mac, but the variety of photos I have dotted around show lots of laughter and fun, both in and out the classroom.

Referring to obtaining jobs, I cannot stress enough how much networking, putting in the hard graft at the start, and getting friendly with a school through relief teaching will lead to jobs. Depending on your area of teaching, I hate to say that it really is who you know and not what you know. I have seen jobs go to people who are not the best teachers, but have a well-known name or connection to someone famous!!!!! Experience isn't always what gets the work either...in fact it is pretty common place for students who have done a practicum at the school that year to get preference in a role, as the school will know their strengths and will have seen them teach. Job interviews here do NOT consist of actually teaching a lesson...it is all done on a face-to-face interview, so you never get a chance to display your talents. Sounds unfair, but it is the way things are here. You either suck it up and jump on the band wagon and start schmoozing, or you won't get a job very quickly. HOWEVER, there are exceptions in some areas of teaching, such as in Maths, or specialist technologies, where there is a short supply of qualified teachers.

Good luck. It is an exciting journey, and a swift learning curve, but certainly worth it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kylemaddex

Thanks Jen! I'm definitely excited, and I've sent a majority of my documents in to be assessed to see if I even qualify to work there. The information about the CV helps - and I probably should have looked through the forum a bit first just to see if there was anything else, but at the time I wrote that, I was in a pretty big panic about how much I still had to do - now that everything is together and sent off, I feel a whole lot better.

Thanks so much for all of your help!


----------



## khuff22

Hello. I am new to this forum so hopefully I am going about things the right way. My husband, son and I will be moving to Palmerston North in June or July 2012. My son (6) will have just completed his Kindergarten year of school. Does anyone know what year he will enter when we arrive in NZ? There will still be half a year of school left. He is already an older child in his class. He will turn 7 in October. Just wondering about all this since the school calendars don't line up. Thanks.


----------



## karan_2891

jenswaters said:


> Hi Expatters
> 
> So, I have completed 3 terms of "relief teaching" in Tauranga, and wanted to update the info that I have for all those potential teachers coming out to work, especially in Tauranga.
> 
> I came out here as a PE teacher, with 8 years experience, including having just finished a role as a senior lecturer in PE Pedagogy in a university. I honestly thought I would get my hand bitten off by schools to fill a permanent role. NOT TRUE!!!!!!!!! Lesson learned, and arrogance curbed!! In my time here in Tauranga, I have applied for a total of 11 jobs in PE, both temporary (LTR or maternity positions) and permanent. I didn't get an interview for a single one. I even applied for a job in a more rural school, but no interview. This was when I really struggled to accept it, as not many people apply for roles in the rural schools. As I thought I had issues in applying for jobs (maybe a UK-NZ difference), I called the principal to enquire about why I hadn't been shortlisted for an interview (well, how can you ever get a job in PE if you never actually secure an interview?!?!?). He told me that I had one of the most impressive CV's he had seen in ages, and there was no issue with my application. The problem was (as it transpires with many schools)...they just don't know me!!!!
> 
> You see, the Bay of Plenty (especially Tauranga) is one of the most popular places to live right now. There are a lot of teachers wanting to move back here who moved out of the area to get promotions, expats moving in to the area, and plenty of graduates who also are looking for jobs. A lot of roles actually go to the graduates who have done teaching practice/practicum in the schools, as the staff feel they have a better understanding of the schools ethos and values and inner workings. They have also seen them teach (yeah, not many schools actually have all-day interviews that include tours and taking a lesson out here)!!! So it really is a case of "who you know" and NOT "what you know".
> 
> I have managed to secure a permanent job, and it is in the school I have done the majority of work in during my time here. I am lucky; the Principal decided I was someone worth keeping around. He ensured I was given copious amounts of relief work to ensure that I stayed loyal to them. I have even found myself teaching the Sexuality units (sex ed) to the entire school!!!!! This is a HUGE task, but something I found strangely fun!!! I have been given freedom to write my own curriculum and timetable it anyway I see fit. This has carried me through the dry period of relief teaching that exists from November onwards. But it is work, so I took it!!
> 
> This attitude to taking anything on and having a go has secured me a role. But not in PE!!! Sadly there were no jobs available this year. Instead, the principal has asked me to be the food technology teacher!!!! I find this very bizarre, as I have limited knowledge (see "wtf" in the dictionary)!!! However, like I said, it is WHO you know, not what you know. I nearly didn't accept the job, as it is NOT my idea of a good time! However, after realising that I was turing down the ONLY job I had been offered, and the only one I had secured an interview for, I grabbed it with both hands. The school KNOWS I don't want to do this forever, and they KNOW I want to return to PE. If anything, they actually are wanting to keep me around until a job DOES come up in PE. So this is a compromise. I am lucky...so many people NEVER secure permanent work in the first few years of living in Tauranga, especially in the over-populated world of PE teaching. But a sideways move is still a good move.
> 
> So...if you are coming out here with no work secured, be prepared to take ANY work offered, and in ANY role, no matter how ridiculous it seems!!! Doors open for you, and people reward your eagerness!!!



Hi,

Are there any teachers (preferably: Secondary School Teachers) who would have migrated from India to NZ. Need some tips on qualifications assessment.

Thanks


----------



## jenswaters

khuff22 said:


> Hello. I am new to this forum so hopefully I am going about things the right way. My husband, son and I will be moving to Palmerston North in June or July 2012. My son (6) will have just completed his Kindergarten year of school. Does anyone know what year he will enter when we arrive in NZ? There will still be half a year of school left. He is already an older child in his class. He will turn 7 in October. Just wondering about all this since the school calendars don't line up. Thanks.


Hi there

Sorry for the delay in replying. I think that it is quite likely that he will enter into Year 2 of primary school. Schools start with a Year 0, which children join through the year from the day they turn 5. My son turned 5 in the middle of the year (end of June), and he started Year 0. Then he will be 6 during Year 1, and 7 halfway through Year 2. There is flexibility either way if your son has particular strengths and is showing his ability then he can be moved up, or down, as you all agree is fit.

Hope that this helps

Jen


----------



## brand180208

*Special Needs Teacher*

Hello

I currently work in Cornwall in Education for Students (aged 14-19 years) who have been expelled or who can't progess in main-stream education due to behavioural or learning difficulties.
I wondered if there is a demand for this in Auckland, where I am looking at relocating with my Wife and Daughter. 

Reading the site, it seems that we would have to come out and then look for employment but it seems daunting when I have a family to support!?!?
I noted that going around to Schools (we're looking at coming over for a "Holiday" and to check out the surrounding locations etc) is a good idea to meet people

Any more advise would be appreciated!

Kieren


----------



## jenswaters

Hi Keiran

There really isn't much more advice that I can give in all honesty!! I was in the same boat as you, and came out with neither of us having a job offer, or even any leads, and we had 2 very young children (3 and 1). It is quite daunting, but it really is a case of being here to move straight into a role. Things come up very quickly and out of the blue here, so schools quite often have a person in mind for these things. The best way to get that foot in the door is to be here and do some relieving work. 

Your speciality would be quite interesting to a lot of schools out here. The Government initiative is trying to raise Maori achievement, and there is a lot of research and emphasis on this. There was a research initiative out here from Waikato University called Te Kohtahitanga, which focused on different teaching methods to raise Maori engagement and achievement. The funding for this is starting to be reduced, but it may be worth researching the schools that were involved in this intiative, and sending them your CV. If you are planning a holiday, you could arrange a meet-up while here. Having a face-to-the-name is huge here (so don't be afraid to stick a few fun pics of you on your CV)!! 

Also, think about looking up a list of alternative education centres, and contacting them direct, attaching your CV. Explain when youa re out and that you would like to meet them and see their facility, and go from there. Try this link Schools / Homepage - Te Kete Ipurangi (TKI) for possible schools to look into.

In NZ, everything is contacts, contacts, contacts. The old adage :who you know, not what you know" is so true!!!! 

Hope that this helps in someway

Jen


----------



## flying_kiwi

Ohio Steve said:


> I'm new to this forum and my wife and I are just now starting to think about moving to New Zealand or Australia from the USA. Our daughter's education is, of course, extremely important to us, so I'm trying to learn everything I can about the different education systems, and this discussion has been very helpful. One thing that isn't clear to me about the documents I've read elsewhere is the meaning of the "decile" rating -- I mean, I think I understand that it's a measure of the economic status of the school's catchment area, but what is unclear to me is its relevance to the quality of education.
> 
> My fear is that it's something like the (completely insane) way they do it here in the USA, where the majority of school funding typically comes from local property taxes and is set by local voters. Here, wealthy suburbs usually have tremendously better schools than urban neighborhoods or rural districts simply because they have far more resources due to the higher property values, which causes families to want to move there, which increases the property values, which increases the funding, and so on.
> 
> I'm hoping you'll tell me that it's nothing like that in NZ, and the decile rating is just to give an indication of socioeconomic challenges that the student body may be facing. Thank you for any help you can provide!


I know this is an old post but in case anyone else is interested...
The decile rating does come from the economic status of the area around the school. The lower the decile, the more funding the school receives.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Can someone tell me if I can get a MOE number before getting a job offer? From looking at the forms, it looks like I need a principal to fill out a portion of it and provide a signature.

Thanks


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Can someone tell me if I can get a MOE number before getting a job offer? From looking at the forms, it looks like I need a principal to fill out a portion of it and provide a signature.
> 
> Thanks


Nevermind, got the info I needed


----------



## jenswaters

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Can someone tell me if I can get a MOE number before getting a job offer? From looking at the forms, it looks like I need a principal to fill out a portion of it and provide a signature.
> 
> Thanks


To get an MOE number you need to complete the "New Appointment Form For Teaching Staff" (ESP1), remember you need to include a bank deposit slip and the school will need to fill out some areas for you also. You can get this from the schools. You also need to complete the Salary Assessment Form (ESP7). Attach certified copies of appropriate documents and then ask the Principal to sign it for you. (Remember you need to complete the form before asking the Principal to sign it.) . This completed form with attached certified copies then needs to be sent by post (not faxed) to: The Salary Assessment Unit, PO Box 4044, Christchurch. YOU NEED TO POST THIS YOURSELF. This is very important because if Novopay do not know what your qualifications or experience are they won’t be able to pay you on the correct pay scale.

So, in summary, you can get an MoE number without a job, but you cannot get it until you are in New Zealand and have got your first day's relief at a school. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Thanks jenswaters


----------



## jenswaters

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Thanks jenswaters


Yeah, apologies for the late response. I'm afraid "life" got in the way  Still, useful information for other people. I hope that things are working out for you

Jen


----------



## Friedkiwi

I just applied to be a science teacher in NZ with the TCO form. Anyone else had experience with getting a license to teach with overseas training as a teacher?


----------



## jenswaters

Friedkiwi said:


> I just applied to be a science teacher in NZ with the TCO form. Anyone else had experience with getting a license to teach with overseas training as a teacher?


What is the "TCO form"? I've not heard of this!

I was trained in the UK, but am teaching here. You need to ensure that you have had your qualifications assessed by NZQA. You also have to register with the Teachers Council. No one is allowed to teach without being registered. You will need recent police certificates, plus letters from any employers you have had. In the letter, it must state the dates you worked from and to, whether you were full or part-time, and what role you had. It also really helps for your salary assessment.

Once you have done these things, its all up to you with chasing those jobs.

Does this help? Any other questions, please feel free to contact me


----------



## Big Momma

gmartinsrus said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> We are thinking of holidaying in New Zealand next year with a view to a permanent move. Would we be able to put our 11 year old daughter into full time education for the 6 months we intend to be on holiday?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> SAM


I don't think you would be funded either?


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

*Nzei*

So, I finally found a job teaching Y0 for term 4. I need to decide if I want to join the union or not. I was hoping to get some opinions on this from others. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## jenswaters

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> So, I finally found a job teaching Y0 for term 4. I need to decide if I want to join the union or not. I was hoping to get some opinions on this from others. Any feedback would be appreciated


Congrats!!!! That is so awesome!!!

Union...this is a difficult one. When I worked in the UK, we had a choice of 4 different teaching unions, each with benefits to entice you to be apart of their organisation e.g. discounted eye tests, cheaper car insurance etc. The fact there were 4 drove the price of membership down. In NZ, there is only 1 teaching union, and I am unaware of any added benefits, such as reduced dental costs, or help towards health insurance. 

When I came here, I simply couldn't afford the membership fees, so I risked it and didn't join. I landed at the beginning of a big financial dispute between the teachers and the Government, so saw a lot of disputes and strike action etc. I personally didn't believe in the way in which things were being done (not the cause, per say, but the actual methods). I have chosen not to be a part of this union since. However, I am aware that I am at risk should a complaint be made against me...I have no one to back me up. I can also get no advice regarding jobs and contracts and my rights. However, the school I am in is very supportive and the senior staff are amazing. I have made the decision not to be a part of this union whilst at the school as a) I still can't afford it, and b) I personally don't agree with the way the union works. 

But this is MY decision based on MY circumstances (for anyone that is going to jump on the bandwagon and start berating me for this, don't bother)! I would not offer you advice on what to do...it is totally your decision based on your school, your beliefs and your circumstances. If you don't know the school that well and it is only a temporary contract, why not join the union to be safe, and if you don't feel the need in the future, then you can always opt out. Better to be safe and prepared rather than sorry at a later date.


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

Thanks again Jenswaters. As always you come through with a reply. 

I think I'm going to take the same route you did and not join the union. I have spent some time relieving at this school and feel really comfortable with the staff and the way the school is run.


----------



## jenswaters

You are always more than welcome!! Do you mind me asking whereabouts you managed to get your job? Great news for you either way. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

jenswaters said:


> You are always more than welcome!! Do you mind me asking whereabouts you managed to get your job? Great news for you either way. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I'm working in Manurewa, South Auckland
When I arrived I was warned to stay away from this area, but I've done relief work at a few schools there and have had great experiences.


----------



## thewall

Can anyone here shed some light, if Kids are accepted in Auckland Local schools (with Local fees/Parent contribution) if parent has temporary Work VISA. I am considering Job offer in Auckland with Temp Work VISA. I read about Domestic Student VISA, not sure if kids will be eligible for Local fee.


----------



## jenswaters

thewall said:


> Can anyone here shed some light, if Kids are accepted in Auckland Local schools (with Local fees/Parent contribution) if parent has temporary Work VISA. I am considering Job offer in Auckland with Temp Work VISA. I read about Domestic Student VISA, not sure if kids will be eligible for Local fee.


For a child to attend/enrol at a school here and be eligable for "local fees" their parents need residency. For your children to attend school here, they need their own student visa.

Hope this helps

Jen


----------



## thewall

jenswaters said:


> For a child to attend/enrol at a school here and be eligable for "local fees" their parents need residency. For your children to attend school here, they need their own student visa.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Jen



Hi Jen, 

Thanks, 

I have just found *this* meanwhile, it seems if i get Work VISA, kids can get *Domestic Student *status & pay local fees. Hope someone can share experience.

******************************************
*If I am on a work or student visa, will my child have to pay foreign student fees to study here?*
In most cases, a dependent child of someone who holds a New Zealand work visa will be regarded as a domestic student for primary and secondary school, so *will not *need to pay *international fees *when applying for a student visa.


----------



## LT2009

I have a 2 year old boy and a baby girl coming soon. I find this post very helpful especially when the time comes for my children to start going to school. Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

Thank you to all who have contributed to this very informative thread. 

I would be very interested to know from jenswaters particularly (but also from anyone else who feels able to contribute) various thoughts (any welcome) on how the English education system compares to NZ. Because for the first time in some years it has become feasable for us to return to the UK this has become a point of some anxiety to me: it is the paramount consideration for us.

I remember schools in London having discipline problems and low attainment; I also remember widespread dissatisfaction amongst teachers (which seems to have continued). 

I am aware that in core subjects NZ's education system ranks highly whereas the UK overall is mediocre (this is according to PISA which ranks attainment at the age of 16). I also get the impression that the curriculum in England (not sure about the UK as a whole) is pretty prescriptive and teachers have little say in what to teach and how to teach it. I have also heard of endless examinations in the UK with consequent teaching to the test.

I note also that the Coalition gvt in the UK appears to be following a back-to-basics policy with emphasis on academic subjects and trades and end-of-course examinations, whereas NCEA appears to be heading NZ in a different direction.

I know that standards will vary from one English school to another, but it would be very interesting and useful for me to be aware of the general characteristics of the English education system - either at primary or secondary level.

Thanks in advance.

YoungsSpecialLondon.


----------



## jenswaters

Whhhhhheeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww....where to start?!?!?! I usually avoid this comparison between the 2 systems...it is "horses for courses" and everyone has an opinion that would argue against someone elses. Sooooooooooo, I will give the best arguments I can!

English education system (at ANY level) - constructed by "former" teachers (at best) and politicians, on a prescriptive, content-based formula in order to churn out a 'standard' level of people to answer knowledge/content-based questions that are not necessarily relevant to "holistic" life.

NZ education system (up to NCEA[examination] level) - guidelines and standards are used as construction points around which teachers construct flexible, relevant, up-to-date and engaging curriculum. Teachers (especially primary) work around _inquiry question_, whereby they use a central inquisitive research question to bring all learning areas (maths, English etc) altogether.

Examination level - GCSE's students learn content and then churn it our again to gain marks. This is no different to NCEA, or any other examination set-up around the world (in my opinion). NCEA allows teachers to pick and choose assessments that they feel best suit the dynamics of the students in the class. You could actually have 4 different standards (assessments) running at any one time in a class to suit the students. In the UK, the student has to fit the content dictated by the government/examination board to EVERY student, with no flexibility in content.

Which is best???? Depends on your perspective. My son has experienced all kinds of education systems around the world, and I can honestly say that the most FLEXIBLE and more able to meet every need would be the NZ system. Yes, there is a risk of children being allowed to cruise, but I personally believe it is down to parents to ensure the right work ethic, not the teachers (yep, go ahead and criticise me if you need to!!!). In terms of holistic nurturing of people and preparing for later life...NZ all the way (again, in my opinion).

Hope this helps. I am sure that my perspective is slightly 1-sided and other people will argue the points made. But as I've said, it really is about individual needs and personalities of children.


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

Thanks - that's an extremely interesting reply and I'm encouraged that what you say accords with what I suspect might be the differences. 

I noticed in an earlier post you said that the curriculum material in England was sometimes a bit more advanced than in NZ (I think the subject was maths but you might have gone wider than that) - is it possible then that in England the (prescriptive) syllabus material is too advanced for many of the children hence their attainment is lower?

Would you say in your experience that discipline problems are different in the UK? To be fair, I will say that my perception of NZ schools is that teachers tend to have a less authoritarian relationship with the students, particularly at high school level.

Finally - do you think that subjects outside the very core (e.g. English, maths and science) are considered as important as in the UK? My perception is that languages aren't emphasised - hardly any Kiwis speak a second language at all fluently unless they are of recent immigrant or mixed ethnic background - and (in my experience) they don't have the level of general knowledge of e.g. history, geography and so on that I remember people in the UK having.


----------



## jenswaters

YoungsSpecialLondon said:


> Would you say in your experience that discipline problems are different in the UK? To be fair, I will say that my perception of NZ schools is that teachers tend to have a less authoritarian relationship with the students, particularly at high school level.
> 
> Finally - do you think that subjects outside the very core (e.g. English, maths and science) are considered as important as in the UK? My perception is that languages aren't emphasised - hardly any Kiwis speak a second language at all fluently unless they are of recent immigrant or mixed ethnic background - and (in my experience) they don't have the level of general knowledge of e.g. history, geography and so on that I remember people in the UK having.



Yes, I would say there is certainly a more informal relationship between teacher and student here in NZ. I cannot speak for ALL schools, and I can guarantee that there would be schools that are quite formal. However, I find that there seems to be a lot less of an "authoritarian" approach here, and that teachers do not necessarily demand respect JUST because they are a teacher. I, personally, have found that by respecting the student, you get the respect back (mind you, this was always my teaching approach in the UK, so maybe it's just me)! There do seem to be a lot more of these like-minded teachers about here in NZ, and it is evident in the attitudes of the students. The public speaking, leadership roles, and extra-curricular activities (not necessarily sport ones) that 90% of senior students take part in over here still flaws me. Which is why I will always say, NZ teaches the individual to be an individual and gives them life skills to go out into the world. Whereas I find the UK teaches content with little room for manoeuvre. As my boss at my current school said, "we are preparing students for jobs that haven't even been invented yet...how on earth can 50% of the content taught in the UK actually prepare them for that?"

Behaviour - I am currently working in a "rough" school (I tell locals where I work and they suck in their breath and go "ooooooooooo")! I still find the behaviour and attitudes far better here than in the UK. Yes, students still get abusive to teachers, but nowhere near the level or number of instances as in the UK. In fact, the teachers who do get the abuse are the "old school" teachers who seem to enjoy pushing student buttons!! I can count on my hands the number of fights I have heard of in school since my 3 years of teaching there. In the UK, I lost count of the number of fights I SAW, never mind heard of! 

Students here build strong relationships based on personality and knowledge of you. They are very inquisitive and want to know everything about you. In the UK, where we are so cautious about our barriers between teacher and student, this can be quite intimidating. But Kiwi's (especially Maori) really need that background information to establish a connection with you...it is a real social thing. 

I totally LOVE teaching here, and wish I had done it sooner. Yes, it is a tough nut to crack and get into, but once you are here and in the system, you wonder why you never did it before!!

Non-core subjects - very hard to answer this one. Every single school is different. I know we have a great emphasis on languages, but it is taught as an option rather than one of EITHER French, Spanish and German. Here you get Japanese, French, Spanish, German, Italian...and that's in my school which is quite small. I teach a non-core subject and must admit that most students who do such subjects are generally classed as "Pathway B" students (apprentice students who would go to polytech, rather than to university). "Pathway A" students tend to focus on more core subjects as they are GENERALLY higher achievers and hope to go to university. There is a cross-over between the 2 pathways, so this is a generalisation. But we get more varied subjects here: ag/hort (agriculture and horticulture...I learned how to farm and repair fences!!!), automotive, early childhood care, economics, computer design...all optional subjects!!!


----------



## Nouranour

*Moving student from IB to NCEA*

Hi, has anyone had experience with moving a student from IB system to NCEA ?

Moving to Auckland end of July, I am a bit puzzled regarding where would my daughter slot .


By the time we arrive she would be finished her year 2 in IB middle year program, which is equivalent to UK year 7. However IB system goes up two year 12, so that means she would have been finished year 8 in New Zealand ready for year 9. 

Would my daughter be able to go to join year 9 in the middle of the year? That might make things easier for her in terms if not having to go to intermediate school year 8 for half a year and then change schools again to go to year 9 in high school

( ps, she will turn 13 in august 2013 if that helps) 

Please, I would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## jenswaters

I was hoping there would be someone out there who actually had better experience with IB, but in the absence of a reply, I will take a stab at advising you!

I would actually have the teachers at your current school provide a transcript, or even a statement, regarding what topics/content are being covered in each aspect of IB. If there is a teacher at the school who has experience of the UK curriculum and National Curriculum levels, it would be REALLY useful if they could give a recommended assessment of learning and what current UK equivalent level she would be at. This provides really good evidence for any discussion you would want to have with the school about her placing. 

She could join in the middle of Y9, and this is quite possible. You would actually want the Principal to look at your daughters transcript to get a good idea if she is above, below, or on track for Y9. Usually, they just enrol and place according to age. 

Sorry I can't be more help, but I guess any help is better than none???


----------



## Janeh

Hi, 
This is my first go on the forum....
We are looking to move to New Zealand. It's very exciting, and reading the forum makes me even more so! Everyone is so positive and helpful, and it's nice feeling others are in the same boat.
My husband is a Kiwi, our 2 children, aged nearly 17 and 13, are British. In June our daughter will be taking her AS levels. I would like to know if she will be able to gain entry to a university with AS levels, or will we have to wait until she has completed her A levels? I am confused as Auckland Uni have given me 2 different answers. Would it be best to get the children New Zealand citizenship? (This should be possible with the Kiwi connection) Is there a certain amount of time we have to have lived in NZ before our daughter would count as a domestic student? 
We were hoping to be in NZ by January next year, but now not sure what to do, any advice would be welcome.
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## Nouranour

jenswaters said:


> I was hoping there would be someone out there who actually had better experience with IB, but in the absence of a reply, I will take a stab at advising you!
> 
> I would actually have the teachers at your current school provide a transcript, or even a statement, regarding what topics/content are being covered in each aspect of IB. If there is a teacher at the school who has experience of the UK curriculum and National Curriculum levels, it would be REALLY useful if they could give a recommended assessment of learning and what current UK equivalent level she would be at. This provides really good evidence for any discussion you would want to have with the school about her placing.
> 
> She could join in the middle of Y9, and this is quite possible. You would actually want the Principal to look at your daughters transcript to get a good idea if she is above, below, or on track for Y9. Usually, they just enrol and place according to age.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help, but I guess any help is better than none???


Thank you for a good advice, I think that would be the best thing to do, I will request the transcript .


----------



## Yvonne07

Hi Jen,
I wondered if you have had any expriences regarding bullying in schools. Myself and family are over in August for a visit with the prospect of moving and i think my biggest worry are my two young children and the move for them. I've read a few things about bullying in NZ schools and am just trying to get different view points on it.


----------



## jenswaters

Hi Yvonne
Oh hun, wherever you go, there will always be a instance of bullying in some capacity. It is a sad sign of the times, and any school that boasts no bullying is lying. It simply isn't possible...high school primary school, whatever...kids can be cruel.
I will use my son as an example of if/what/how bullying occurred and got dealt with.
I came home to a repeatedly more "unsettled" boy who would be a little more tearful and impatient with his younger siblings (totally the opposite of his personality) , but this only became noticeable after about 10 days. Eventually he told me that he was sick of getting called "small fry" and "titch" by his school friends (God bless him, he IS tiny for his age and so was totally open to this kind of name-calling). I didn't actually class it as bullying (I have been bullied growing up, and it wasn't that simple), but it was bothering him so I wrote a little note to his teacher, explaining what had happened and how he was feeling.
She was AMAZING!!!!!! That day, she read a story to the class about name-calling and how it is bullying, talked about ways they can be respectful to each other, and to always come and see her if they had problems. Children actually came up and apologised to my son for what they had said to him (he is 6...who has ever heard of a 6-year old getting apologies without coersion?!?!!?). The teacher spoke to him and said that it wasn't ok to accept such things, and that he should see her whenever he felt the need. He has had not one drop of an issue since. 
Is this a typical reflection of how things are?? I have no idea!!! I would suspect that in areas where there are less immigrants (e.g. Poms, SA's, etc) then yes, you may get bullying due to accent etc. But for me, bullying is no more of an issue here than anywhere else. If anything, the flexibility in curriculum allows for teachers to address such issues immediately without fear of impact on planning.
I'm happy with the way my son was treated, and have no concerns that issues in NZ are any different to anywhere else in the world. Sadly, bullying WILL happen ANYWHERE. No place is perfect


----------



## Yvonne07

Hi Jen 
Thank you so much for your reply it was reassuring to say the least. 
NZ is such a long way away you never now how things are dealt with unless someone else can relate regarding there own experience. 

I hope you don't mind me asking, but how long have you lived in NZ and do you miss the UK?


----------



## jenswaters

We have JUST celebrated our 3 year anniversary here. In fact, we celebrated by moving to the area we have DREAMED of since we first got here, a place called Ohope, EXACTLY 3 years to the day since we got off the plane!!!

Miss the UK??? Not one little bit! BUT...we have travelled and lived in other countries before, so knew that we didn't want to be in the UK. Even knowing we don't want to be there (I HATE the materialism, the business, the stress levels, the unhealthy lifestyles, the work-before-family attitudes etc), being in NZ is still a long way away, and that can be a strange feeling. I miss good quality clothes and shoes that are cheap. But that is it! And now Next and TopShop ship out here, so it can't be bad!!!


----------



## gipsynanny

Pettsie,

It depends on the area you'd went to move to. Most rural areas don't have much available for special needs. But some secondary schools in and around larger towns have special needs sections and sometimes even separate schools with their own head teacher - my sister in law near Nelson holds that position in such a school with a very dedicated well trained staff. 
Good luck. 
Gipsynanny



pettsie said:


> Hi Jen,
> 
> Can't see too much info on special needs in mainstream Senior school. My twin boys will be 12 by the time we are hoping to be in NZ. One of them, has traits of Aspergers Syndrome. He is not 'statemented' here as, luckily, not bad enough, but certainly struggles with learning and needs help at school. How are NZ schools for coping with special needs in the mainstream rather than special schools for disabilities? Any info gratefully received, good or bad!!
> Pettsie


----------



## greenchile

Hi Jen.
My wife who is 56yrs and has 30yrs in USA public schools, teaching Special Ed.Has she any hope in relocation to New Zealand to continue any type of teaching, if Special Ed is not available. I've heard it is not your experience or years that count if arriving as an immigrant.Looks like boots on the ground is the way to go and could'nt think of a nicer Country to again visit with hopes of permanent return.
Great Thread.


----------



## jenswaters

greenchile said:


> Hi Jen.
> My wife who is 56yrs and has 30yrs in USA public schools, teaching Special Ed.Has she any hope in relocation to New Zealand to continue any type of teaching, if Special Ed is not available. I've heard it is not your experience or years that count if arriving as an immigrant.Looks like boots on the ground is the way to go and could'nt think of a nicer Country to again visit with hopes of permanent return.
> Great Thread.


Hmmmmmmm, pretty tricky this one. Special Ed is slightly different. I have been told by someone in SE here in NZ (actually a Kiwi) that there is no longer a teachers qualification/teaching degree in the NZ university system. This means that good quality, well-qualified teachers are not necessarily in high abundance. As such, the turnover of staff in these jobs is very low (as this colleague said, "once you are in a job, you are in it for life"). 
So, in one way, your wife should walk into a job based on her experience and qualifications. However, on the flipside, jobs are not always available so you may struggle to actually find vacancies! You could start contacting schools in your pre-decided area (if you have one), sending your CV and seeing what the feedback is. However, unless you had you residency application or work visa in process or in place, then I would say that you are very unlikely to walk into empoyment this way. You could also do a "reccie" out here and visit a few places, meet with the principals etc, and hope that the personal connection makes a difference for future jobs that come up. Or you could just keep throwing your name in the hat for jobs that DO come up. 
I would honestly say that everything is worth a shot, and just try exhausting every avenue. My first job in teaching came by emailing all the schools in the BOP, and getting 1 reply from the principal...he was the one person who took their time to reply to me, and that was where I ended up!

Hope this helps???


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi,

Isn't the maximum age for working entry into NZ 55 years ?
Wouldn't that be a factor - not in the process of securing a job from an employer but certainly in obtaining a visa to allow you to live and work in NZ ?

Regards,


----------



## jenswaters

Yeah...totally missed that one! Too focused on the teaching aspect. "Shot" EscapedtoNZ 



escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Isn't the maximum age for working entry into NZ 55 years ?
> Wouldn't that be a factor - not in the process of securing a job from an employer but certainly in obtaining a visa to allow you to live and work in NZ ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## jenswaters

jade30 said:


> We are thinking of holidaying in New Zealand next year with a view to a permanent move. Would we be able to put our 11 year old daughter into full time education for the 6 months we intend to be on holiday?


You could, but she would need a student visa, AND you would have to pay "international student" fees. These fees vary from school to school. But no school will allow it without the student visa.


----------



## Rich&Leanne.C

*Moving to Auckland with childern aged 15, 13 & 9*

Hello all,

I am moving to Auckland with my wife and 3 children in October 2013 and im after advice on schools for them.

My daughter (our eldest) will be 15 in august (29th) and we are unsure if we should wait here in the UK until she has completed her gcse's or make the move in October as planned? She is predicted to get all C's & B's @ GCSE and she might sneak an A. she is currently thinking of doing Geography, History & Travel & tourism at A level, if we were still in the UK?? Any thought very welcome??

Our middle child (boy) is 13 and is diagnosed with aspergers and ADHD. He has a full educational statement and is in main stream school, but it has been a struggle at times to keep him there. As aspergers children often are, he is incredibly bright but really struggles with getting distracted and annoyed by other students. Could anyone recommend a good school in or near Auckland that has a good experience of working with children with aspergers????? He is currently medicated with concerta xl which is a methylphenidate hydrochloride, would we get this over in NZ?? Does anyone have any experience of this??

Our youngest (boy) is 9. This seems fairly straight forward that he would fit into school and start working towards the nz quals. Again any thoughts??

Any help on any of the above would be massively appreciated.


----------



## topcat83

Rich&Leanne.C said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am moving to Auckland with my wife and 3 children in October 2013 and im after advice on schools for them.
> 
> My daughter (our eldest) will be 15 in august (29th) and we are unsure if we should wait here in the UK until she has completed her gcse's or make the move in October as planned? She is predicted to get all C's & B's @ GCSE and she might sneak an A. she is currently thinking of doing Geography, History & Travel & tourism at A level, if we were still in the UK?? Any thought very welcome??
> 
> Our middle child (boy) is 13 and is diagnosed with aspergers and ADHD. He has a full educational statement and is in main stream school, but it has been a struggle at times to keep him there. As aspergers children often are, he is incredibly bright but really struggles with getting distracted and annoyed by other students. Could anyone recommend a good school in or near Auckland that has a good experience of working with children with aspergers????? He is currently medicated with concerta xl which is a methylphenidate hydrochloride, would we get this over in NZ?? Does anyone have any experience of this??
> 
> Our youngest (boy) is 9. This seems fairly straight forward that he would fit into school and start working towards the nz quals. Again any thoughts??
> 
> Any help on any of the above would be massively appreciated.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

There are some schools that follow the UK Cambridge exams curriculum, which would mean your daughter would find it less of a step-change, and it would be more of a continuation of her current course work. One I know of is Macleans College in Howick (Macleans College | Auckland, New Zealand). They are a sought after school, however, so you must be living in the cachement area to stand any chance of getting a place.
I also know that one of my friend's children has Aspergers and she went to this school. The top stream tends to be very academic, and there is a high proportion of pupils from Eastern Asian backgrounds, who (generally!) are very studious. He may find them less distracting....


----------



## Grayburg

*NZ Education*

Hi, I have had 4 kids go thru NZ education system from SA and they were aged 17 to 8 years and two were academic and 2 weren't.
If your kids want to go to Uni here then NCEA or Cambridge are offered by most good schools and will get them Uni entrance easily to most degrees although some like Medicine have strict criteria due to limited place.

If your kids aren't academic NCEA is great as it will give them confidence and not make them feel inferior as happens in some countries. If your kids are academic then you need to choose a school with high academic focus as the actual NCEA programme can be a joke or used really well. A joke in the sense kids can achieve academic credits for silly things but used well high achieving NCEA kids have proven very successful at NZ Unis. 

One thing to get used to in NZ is that schools and teachers will engage with your kids and not you as a parent - this is my experience anyway and as a parent from South Africa this drove me nuts. I wanted a status report as to whether my kids were doing well or not but the education here is a journey. Again, this is neither good nor bad but just requires an adjustment to your expectations.

Having said all this, NZ kids generally do well at Uni and if they lose their way they can come back to Uni after a few years of finding themselves quite easily. NZ graduates also do well internationally.




jenswaters said:


> Hey Members (and Visitors)
> 
> So, there are a lot of questions being asked about education in NZ, both as a parent and as a teacher trying to source work; level, comparability, quality, examinations, set-up, finding work etc etc. I have decided to create a post to try and give as much of this information as I can. Education is one of the biggest factors for many parents moving their children (especially teenage children) over to NZ, and as a teacher relocating, it is useful to get a "head's-up" on the set-up. I am a secondary teacher and former university lecturer (used to train teachers!!!), so cannot necessarily give information about primary. If there is anyone who can give more information than I do, then please add to this!!!
> 
> Firstly, starting age. Children do not actually start at primary school until they actually turn 5. I will use my son as an example. His birthday is June 28th. In the UK, our academic year runs September to August, and your child starts the September of the academic year that your child turns 5. This means my son would start THIS September (at the age of 4), turning 5 in June towards the end of the ACADEMIC year (so he would be the youngest in his year class). In NZ, he wouldn't actually be allowed to start school until NEXT June, once he has actually turned 5. He would then stay in Year 0 (starter/nursery class) until the start of the next academic year (which runs January to December). This means he would be in Year 0 for 6 months, and then would start OFFICIAL Year 1 classes in January (well, February after the return from a lovely long holiday)!!
> 
> Set-up - School years run the same as in the UK - primary is Year 1-6, intermediate is Y7-8 (11-13years old), and secondary (often called "college") is combined with a Sixth Form with Y9-13. Children can _legally_ leave school at the age of 16, but examinations and education continues to the age of 18. This means that in some schools, you will find that the numbers in each year group drops as they go higher up i.e. the older they get, the less students there are, as they may drop out to help out with the family farm (if rural), obtain work, or they find the examination levels getting too hard. Examinations (called National Certificate of Education Achievement, or NCEA) start in Y11. By UK standards, this would be the _end_ of the first batch of exams (GCSE's). Here, things are slightly different!!!
> 
> NCEA - students acquire credits for different pieces of work throughout the year. A piece of work or unit may be worth 3 or 4 credits. To pass that level (Y11 is Level 1, Y12 is Level 2, and Y13 is Level 3), a student needs to acquire 80 credits throughout the year (roughly 20 per term). 60 of these credits must be from THAT level they are in (i.e. to pass Level 2, they need at least 60 credits from level 2 units). This is because sometimes subjects run credits from a lower year during their timetable, so they could be collecting credits from Level 1 whilst they are in Level 2. Only 20 of these lower level credits would count. *I HAVE ATTACHED A FILE THAT EXPLAINS THIS ALL IN LAYMAN'S TERMS!!!!!!!* There is not necessarily any examination at the end of the year (called an "external"), so in this way it is similar to the modular set-up that science and maths were going down in the UK for GCSE, but with coursework and the odd written assessment. From my perspective, the content is a little easier than in the UK, but it does get built upon each year you progress through. It is a condensed version of GCSE's and A-levels into 3 years, but not always with as much depth.
> 
> Comparability - a lot of parents with older children ask about the comparability of the NCEA and if it transfers well to UK universities. UK universities do not accept the standard NCEA qualification prior to entry, and students would be expected to enrol on a conversion course. I am uncertain how long this lasts or costs. But please note that this isn't limited to NZ education, ALL non-UK education systems and qualifications are like this. For further information, it is recommended to contact UCAS directly to ensure that you have the correct information. UCAS - Home. Some schools are starting to offer the IGCSE and A-levels, but they are pretty few and far-between, and tend to be located in the cities, such as Macleans College in Auckland. I do actually find that some of the NZ subjects are a lot more basic at lower levels, such as science. However, remember that the same content is covered as in the UK, just at later ages. E.g in science, students would cover properties of gases, liquids and solids in Y7, but here it probably wouldn't be until Y9.
> 
> Schools - a lot of parents ask for recommendations for schools in different areas. There isn't much point!! Every school is different. The only thing that is consistent is the examination offered - NCEA. In the UK, we have examination boards, and the school can select which board they offer PE, or Science or English etc etc with. Here, you can ONLY offer NCEA through the central organisation, so no choice of examination board. But schools are given a LOT more choice about how they choose to run their school, and it is governed by it's Board of Trustees, rather than by a local council like in the UK. Departments can write their own curriculum and get them approved by the Board, so it really does offer a lot of choice to the school. More rural schools may offer more agriculture, machinery and engineering classes than a city school, for example, and the content would depend on the local area. So, it is best to allow some time for you to look around the schools once settled. There is more choice of schools in the bigger towns and cities, than in the rural areas where kids could travel 20k to get to school!!!
> 
> Teachers - it is VERY unlikely that you will gain work over in NZ before you move from the UK. Too many schools have had their fingers burnt in the past with this. Occasionally, if you are a very in-demand subject, then this may happen, but usually based on meeting you or contacts that are already in place. For example, if someone came out on a visit and had a look around a few schools and met the principal, then they would be more likely to get a role prior to moving. Instead, expect to have to sign up with a lot of schools and relieve for a period of time (supply, or "relief" teaching, is organised directly with the school). Jobs can be created for you if they like you, and it usually is a case of who you know, not what you know. Show enthusiasm and intiative, take any work (regardless of subject) that is offered, and try to be a part of the school. Work in IT, PE and English is hard to come by. Science, Maths and specialist subjects are far more likely to secure work pretty quickly. If you are primary-trained, this is even harder to obtain.
> 
> So, there you go!!!! I will keep adding bits when I think of them, and hope that this helps a lot of people. Let me know of there is anything else that could be covered. If you have anything else to add, then please do!!
> 
> Jen


----------



## michellec02

Hi Jen

Any advice to give with regards to a child who will be entering year 13 who is from South africa. Difficult time of life for a 17 year old to adjust to a new country, new friends and a new education system. I have heard many conflicting reports about how the education in SA is superior/inferior to that of NZ schools. Its difficult to determine how my son will adjust and which is better, ie, to put him in year 12 first or place him in year 13 from the get go.


----------



## verofer

*Hi Jen*

you have given me a starting point in my research.
There is the possibility of us moving to NZ and I would like to research our schooling options.
As we are moving to Warkworth (on the outskirts of Auckland) there are not many schools available. Would you be able to guide me on how I go about obtaining information on those specific schools and what would be my options if i am not satisfied with them.
Your assistance will be much appreciated.
Veronica


----------



## escapedtonz

verofer said:


> you have given me a starting point in my research. There is the possibility of us moving to NZ and I would like to research our schooling options. As we are moving to Warkworth (on the outskirts of Auckland) there are not many schools available. Would you be able to guide me on how I go about obtaining information on those specific schools and what would be my options if i am not satisfied with them. Your assistance will be much appreciated. Veronica


Were kind of going through this for schools in another area.
You can find the school website easily via Google.
There will be links or mention of the schools decile rating and maybe the latest EOR report for the school.
The decile rating relates to the "quality" of the surrounding area who's children attend the school. It looks at family size, how many people live in the house, parents jobs, parents salary, parents qualifications. Decile 10 relates to a very affluent area with families of that "quality". A lower decile score means that "quality" is reducing, BUT.......Decile score does NOT depict how good the school is or how good the teachers are!!!
It is a government score that relates to how much assistance the school will get off the Department Of Education. So a decile 10 will get zero. A
Decile 1 will get full financial support. Be aware that the higher decile rated schools usually ask for monetary support from parents in the form of donations (to make up for the lack of government funding) - sometimes voluntary but sometimes compulsory - depends on the school. You also have to pay for school books and uniforms from the school no matter which school your children attend.

Schools in NZ are zoned. A school website will show its zone area and if you live in the zone your children automatically qualify to attend that school. If you want them to go to a school out of the zone you are living in you can apply but there's no guarantee you'll get in.
If you are refused your child must attend the school within the zone you live whether you are satisfied or not. You have the option of applying to another school or home schooling.

Kids usually start school on or after their 5th birthday.

Please note that you also have to think about secondary schools which are also zoned, but unless it's in the same footprint of the primary school it I'll have a different zone.
We're in a dilemma at the moment.
We've picked a school and know exactly where we need to live to get our boy in that school, BUT I'd we live there he won't automatically get in the secondary school we want him to go to - different zone.......May have to move house!!!


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

escapedtonz said:


> Were kind of going through this for schools in another area.
> You can find the school website easily via Google.
> There will be links or mention of the schools decile rating and maybe the latest EOR report for the school.
> The decile rating relates to the "quality" of the surrounding area who's children attend the school. It looks at family size, how many people live in the house, parents jobs, parents salary, parents qualifications. Decile 10 relates to a very affluent area with families of that "quality". A lower decile score means that "quality" is reducing, BUT.......Decile score does NOT depict how good the school is or how good the teachers are!!!
> It is a government score that relates to how much assistance the school will get off the Department Of Education. So a decile 10 will get zero. A
> Decile 1 will get full financial support. Be aware that the higher decile rated schools usually ask for monetary support from parents in the form of donations (to make up for the lack of government funding) - sometimes voluntary but sometimes compulsory - depends on the school. You also have to pay for school books and uniforms from the school no matter which school your children attend.
> 
> Schools in NZ are zoned. A school website will show its zone area and if you live in the zone your children automatically qualify to attend that school. If you want them to go to a school out of the zone you are living in you can apply but there's no guarantee you'll get in.
> If you are refused your child must attend the school within the zone you live whether you are satisfied or not. You have the option of applying to another school or home schooling.
> 
> Kids usually start school on or after their 5th birthday.
> 
> Please note that you also have to think about secondary schools which are also zoned, but unless it's in the same footprint of the primary school it I'll have a different zone.
> We're in a dilemma at the moment.
> We've picked a school and know exactly where we need to live to get our boy in that school, BUT I'd we live there he won't automatically get in the secondary school we want him to go to - different zone.......May have to move house!!!


Hi, a quick introduction of who I am as I am a newbie to this website. My husband and I are in the very early stages of thinking of moving to New Zealand with our three children. This has come about because we were originally looking at Australia, but that's a long story. I am in the process of looking at the lifestyle, house prices, areas and schools etc. Schools are very important to me and I have realised this all the more as our primary school in England is terrible!

Anyway, I have read above and excuse me if I have missed it, but is there a list of schools and their performances like in England we have league tables and Ofsted ratings? Or do we just go to each school's website and it will list it there?

Thank you for any advice received.


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi, a quick introduction of who I am as I am a newbie to this website. My husband and I are in the very early stages of thinking of moving to New Zealand with our three children. This has come about because we were originally looking at Australia, but that's a long story. I am in the process of looking at the lifestyle, house prices, areas and schools etc. Schools are very important to me and I have realised this all the more as our primary school in England is terrible!
> 
> Anyway, I have read above and excuse me if I have missed it, but is there a list of schools and their performances like in England we have league tables and Ofsted ratings? Or do we just go to each school's website and it will list it there?
> 
> Thank you for any advice received.


Hi and welcome.

Yeah I think you can get some sort of list etc.
Have a look at Home » NZQA and League tables and National Standards - Stand Up For Kids - Protect Our Schools for starters.

Every school has a decile rating from 1 to 10. This relates to the "quality" of the children's families that attend the school. It looks at house size, how many people living in the home, education and jobs of parents etc etc.
Affluent areas with successful families relate to a higher decile score, however the decile score is a rating for which the government then allocate funding so the higher the score the less money the school gets off the government. Decile 10 equals no funding, so high scoring schools will all be looking at monetory donations from parents.
Please note the decile rating DOES NOT relate to how good the school is or how good the teachers at the school are.

Decile ratings - Ministry of Education


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi EscapedtoNZ, thank you for your reply. Maybe it's me, but on those websites I can't find a list of schools and their performance. I have checked out a random school and found a 'report' but there does not seem to be a scoring of performance, just an overview of size and general comments of how the school is performing. Which is good, I'm getting the feel, but is there not a website like Ofsted uk that just lists the schools and rates them? Also, so when looking at areas, put in the postcode and see what schools are the nearest, that sort of thing?

It's like needle in the haystack doing this from England!! lol

Also, when looking at the decile rating, which is a good indication of area I suppose, how much parent contribution are we talking about? As I have three children!

thanks again


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Just found it! For anyone who's looking for similar information and lists of schools minedu.govt.nz/Parents/AllAges/SchoolSearch


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi EscapedtoNZ, thank you for your reply. Maybe it's me, but on those websites I can't find a list of schools and their performance. I have checked out a random school and found a 'report' but there does not seem to be a scoring of performance, just an overview of size and general comments of how the school is performing. Which is good, I'm getting the feel, but is there not a website like Ofsted uk that just lists the schools and rates them? Also, so when looking at areas, put in the postcode and see what schools are the nearest, that sort of thing? It's like needle in the haystack doing this from England!! lol Also, when looking at the decile rating, which is a good indication of area I suppose, how much parent contribution are we talking about? As I have three children! thanks again


Yeah I've seen the list via the link you've sent before but it's really just a list of schools in an area, where they are located and the age range of their children.
I've seen a similar list which also quotes the decile rating and gives links to the schools performance report but I've no idea which website I found it !!!
I'm not sure there's a list which gives them ratings like ofsted. I'd say not. Each school usually has a performance report but could be a few years old.

Now, I'm not really sure on all this yet as our boy is only 3 but these are my observations :-

From colleagues who have school age children, I'm led to believe there are contributions required for the majority of schools for each child attending - the higher the decile rating the more the contribution, and these can be voluntary and / or compulsory. All depends on the school. Some are just state schools, others are state/private and some are just private and all have differing levels of contribution required.

We have a family friend in Auckland and she recently told us that her boys school have recently asked for a voluntary contribution of $500 each child (she has 2 there) but if it's not paid then her kids will be excluded from a particular trip and would have to stay and study at school - blackmail springs to mind ?


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks Escapetonz. $500 dollars per child is actually ok if it includes prices of trips. I have just paid out for my eldest to go to on a trip and it was £300, plus the other trips during the year that cost between £8 and £16 each. Even nursery is £5 per term contribution so that's not too bad at all. Unless you mean that it's $500 then the cost of trips etc. on top, then, that does seem a lot!

I've decided to leave the school digging now as it is driving me mad until we know where my husband will be working. then I can look at immediate areas and their individual schools - I am always too eager and put much more effort in than I really need to lol, what can I say? I am just excited! Even done a grocery shop online lol 

Thanks again xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Thanks Escapetonz. $500 dollars per child is actually ok if it includes prices of trips. I have just paid out for my eldest to go to on a trip and it was £300, plus the other trips during the year that cost between £8 and £16 each. Even nursery is £5 per term contribution so that's not too bad at all. Unless you mean that it's $500 then the cost of trips etc. on top, then, that does seem a lot!
> 
> I've decided to leave the school digging now as it is driving me mad until we know where my husband will be working. then I can look at immediate areas and their individual schools - I am always too eager and put much more effort in than I really need to lol, what can I say? I am just excited! Even done a grocery shop online lol
> 
> Thanks again xx


The contributions I state are simply for the school funding. No idea what the school actually does with that money ? 
Trip costs are extra, you will have to pay for uniforms from the school and all school books and stationary. Nothing is provided by the school or the education system as far as I can tell....oh! apart from teachers 

It is true, you need to stop stressing about things like schools, areas and housing etc until you know where you'll be living.
Usually this is dependent on the main bread winners job and where it will be located. Until you know that you can't be picking any school.

Please also note that schools are zoned here.
When you know whereabouts you need to live for your partners job then you can look up the schools in the areas around and make a decision which one is the best for you and your children.
Each school has an intake zone which will usually be given with a series of addresses and may also show an area map of the area they serve.
To guarantee entry you must live in the zone.
You can apply to a school outside of your zone but you have no guarantee of entry unless there are places left but each school has a procedure for intake of students outside the zone, and I can guarantee - as an immigrant from overseas you'll be at the bottom of the list.

When you know the place where your husband gets a job, let us know and we can help you with areas to live and schools etc.

Good luck.


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks escapetonz for all your info. We have just been through the 'zone' problem in England with my sons secondary school, so will be carefully picking the area this time lol.

My hubby has finally agreed to give it a go, so full steam ahead now! Can't wait and thanks again xx


----------



## lancashirerose

This is a great blog. Just the information I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Moksh

Hi All,

I am planning to apply Resident visa for New Zealand. I have few questions. Can anyone please help?

1. If I score 140 points or above. Do I need any job offer?
2. Do I need to get my experience assessed?
3. I have 7 years of experience in Software Testing. If I go for an assessment, do they cut first 2 or so years from my total experience as Australian Computer Society (ACS) does??
4. After getting resident visa, is there any compulsion of doing job in same profession/occupation for some limited time??
5. How much is the visa application fee? (for me and spouse)

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Hi All, I am planning to apply Resident visa for New Zealand. I have few questions. Can anyone please help? 1. If I score 140 points or above. Do I need any job offer? 2. Do I need to get my experience assessed? 3. I have 7 years of experience in Software Testing. If I go for an assessment, do they cut first 2 or so years from my total experience as Australian Computer Society (ACS) does?? 4. After getting resident visa, is there any compulsion of doing job in same profession/occupation for some limited time?? 5. How much is the visa application fee? (for me and spouse) Thanks, Moksh


1. No
2. Only if it isn't exempt.
3. Don't think so, however they'll only consider post qualification experience years.
4. If you get resident visa without job offer you have no condition that says you must work in your chosen occupation or field of expertise.
5. EOI is NZ $510 for both of you. Resident application fee isn't shown. It states you must contact your immigration office in India for the latest prices.
At the end there's a final migrant levy fee of 12,800 INR's for both of you again.
Also factor in courier costs for ITA documents then again when you send in passports.
Also theres police certificates and medicals to pay for both persons plus IELTS costs to prove your partner meets the necessary English language requirement the same as you. Luckily since both yours and your partners qualifications are exempt from assessment this saves you NZ$1600 !


----------



## EmmaJ

Hi All,

I have recently been offered a job at Timaru Hospital, and have now started to take a closer look at the schooling within the Timaru area. Our daughter is 10 years old (birthday June) and is due to start Year 6 in the UK in September. Providing there are no issues with the visas (Essential Skills Visa, plus partnership work visa, plus student visa), we are hoping to arrive to NZ by the end of October 2014. Does anyone have any recommendations or know of anyone who can recommend a particular school within or around the Timaru area?
Thanks.


----------



## saisdtx

Hello there!!!

I have a question about the occupational assessment; do we really need to go thru first with it or do it later once you are invited to apply? My wife's ielts is now ready but we dont know exactly what to do it first? please share your expertise on this issue.

Thanks


----------



## tindelacerna

escapedtonz said:


> 1. No
> 2. Only if it isn't exempt.
> 3. Don't think so, however they'll only consider post qualification experience years.
> 4. If you get resident visa without job offer you have no condition that says you must work in your chosen occupation or field of expertise.
> 5. EOI is NZ $510 for both of you. Resident application fee isn't shown. It states you must contact your immigration office in India for the latest prices.
> At the end there's a final migrant levy fee of 12,800 INR's for both of you again.
> Also factor in courier costs for ITA documents then again when you send in passports.
> Also theres police certificates and medicals to pay for both persons plus IELTS costs to prove your partner meets the necessary English language requirement the same as you. Luckily since both yours and your partners qualifications are exempt from assessment this saves you NZ$1600 !


Hi how would you know if we are exempted from assessment?


----------



## katiek123

Just a quick note, Jen, to thank you profusely for your initial post and all the subsequent responses - SO helpful to me and to my family! We are currently looking at a relocation back to NZ (we used to live in Dunedin) after 7 years back in Britain. Such a big decision, as my kids are 13 and 11 and the eldest is highly-strung, academic, feisty and pretty opposed to the idea right now (so that's all good;-)...sigh!!)! 

I am trying to gather together as much info as possible about the transition schooling-wise. We are actually really keen on Tauranga, and I am lucky to have friends there already who have told me a bit about the schools there. However your detailed posts have really filled in some of the gaps for me. Would you mind me messaging you about schools in Tauranga in particular sometime? No worries if not.


----------



## escapedtonz

tindelacerna said:


> Hi how would you know if we are exempted from assessment?


Look on the list specific to your country. This can be accessed via the INZ website.


----------



## sarohas

escapedtonz said:


> 1. No
> 2. Only if it isn't exempt.
> 3. Don't think so, however they'll only consider post qualification experience years.
> 4. If you get resident visa without job offer you have no condition that says you must work in your chosen occupation or field of expertise.
> 5. EOI is NZ $510 for both of you. Resident application fee isn't shown. It states you must contact your immigration office in India for the latest prices.
> At the end there's a final migrant levy fee of 12,800 INR's for both of you again.
> Also factor in courier costs for ITA documents then again when you send in passports.
> Also theres police certificates and medicals to pay for both persons plus IELTS costs to prove your partner meets the necessary English language requirement the same as you. Luckily since both yours and your partners qualifications are exempt from assessment this saves you NZ$1600 !


Hi,
I have already been assessed with ACS (Australian Computer Society), will that be applicable for NZ? Also can I apply on my own for EOI or do i need any immigration lawyer for all? Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

sarohas said:


> Hi,
> I have already been assessed with ACS (Australian Computer Society), will that be applicable for NZ? Also can I apply on my own for EOI or do i need any immigration lawyer for all? Thanks!


Nope. Has no standing here.
Yes you can apply on your own.


----------



## lorb

*mind sharing info??*



katiek123 said:


> Just a quick note, Jen, to thank you profusely for your initial post and all the subsequent responses - SO helpful to me and to my family! We are currently looking at a relocation back to NZ (we used to live in Dunedin) after 7 years back in Britain. Such a big decision, as my kids are 13 and 11 and the eldest is highly-strung, academic, feisty and pretty opposed to the idea right now (so that's all good;-)...sigh!!)!
> 
> I am trying to gather together as much info as possible about the transition schooling-wise. We are actually really keen on Tauranga, and I am lucky to have friends there already who have told me a bit about the schools there. However your detailed posts have really filled in some of the gaps for me. Would you mind me messaging you about schools in Tauranga in particular sometime? No worries if not.


Hi, I am moving to Tauranga in August this year with my girls (11 and 9)...we know no-one! Just wondered if you found any information about schools which you wouldn't mind sharing with me? I am getting all stressed about finding somewhere to rent which will be the 'right' place in terms of school zones...so hard when you're just looking around school websites! Any advice on schools (Primary or Intermediate) or areas to live would be greatly appreciated! I'm a newbie, so no PM at the moment, as far as I understand! This is my second post in 10 mins though, so I doubt it'll be long!
Thanks! Laura


----------



## escapedtonz

lorb said:


> Hi, I am moving to Tauranga in August this year with my girls (11 and 9)...we know no-one! Just wondered if you found any information about schools which you wouldn't mind sharing with me? I am getting all stressed about finding somewhere to rent which will be the 'right' place in terms of school zones...so hard when you're just looking around school websites! Any advice on schools (Primary or Intermediate) or areas to live would be greatly appreciated! I'm a newbie, so no PM at the moment, as far as I understand! This is my second post in 10 mins though, so I doubt it'll be long!
> Thanks! Laura


The most desirable locations in Tauranga....in my opinion 
Bethlehem
Places around Bethlehem like Tauriko and Te Puna.
Pyes Pa
Omokoroa
Otumoetai
Matua
Welcome Bay
Mt. Maunganui
Some parts of Papamoa Domain
Papamoa East - Golden Sands is all pretty new with a brand new school.

Finding a rental is hard when you are here looking in person so unsure how you are going to go on trying to get one from overseas. May be a better idea to live in a motel or a holiday house for a while before you find your feet and can see rental agents in person.


----------



## PatriciaE

Hi, new poster here. We're thinking about moving to NZ but we have 2 school age kids in US schools. I know that NZ's school year is on a different calendar than US (August -- June) so does anyone know how that school transition would take place? Would my kids have to repeat 6 months of their previous grade or would I have to homeschool them up a bit to get them ready to jump up a grade? Or am I making this really too complicated?


----------



## lorb

PatriciaE said:


> Hi, new poster here. We're thinking about moving to NZ but we have 2 school age kids in US schools. I know that NZ's school year is on a different calendar than US (August -- June) so does anyone know how that school transition would take place? Would my kids have to repeat 6 months of their previous grade or would I have to homeschool them up a bit to get them ready to jump up a grade? Or am I making this really too complicated?


We are doing the same from UK school. I think it depends on when your child's birthday is. My two are May and July, so when we move over, they will be effectively repeating a few months as we are going in August and the new school year that they would have started in Aug, will be delayed until Feb. I may be wrong about this though! I haven't looked too deeply into it, because, to be honest, as a teacher, I know that even in a year group of kids who have been learning together for years, there will be a spread of ability and attainment, so whether your child goes up a year or repeats, there will be others doing similar work. The curriculum is a fairly flexible thing, so no child should find themselves doing work that they can already do....teachers should push them on, whatever they've done. 
I hope that's of some help...somehow!


----------



## PatriciaE

Hey Lorb thanks for getting back to me. Oldest was 12 in December and youngest will be 6 in June. If we move it will probably be right at the end of next school year (June 2016) so going into 8th grade and 2nd grade respectively.


----------



## Midhun

Can I bring my son in the middle of an academic year and get admission for him in NZ schools? As I am planning to move by June 2016, I should make sure that his year will not be lost on coming to NZ in the middle or can he get admitted to the same class in NZ. 
If it is possible to get admission, what all are the documents which needs to be carried from his current school.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

Midhun said:


> Can I bring my son in the middle of an academic year and get admission for him in NZ schools? As I am planning to move by June 2016, I should make sure that his year will not be lost on coming to NZ in the middle or can he get admitted to the same class in NZ.
> If it is possible to get admission, what all are the documents which needs to be carried from his current school.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes but you may find your child enters at a different level than they are used to and that level being lower so they may start covering stuff they've already done ?
Documents needed will be passport, visa, birth certificate and proof of address if the school is zoned.


----------



## Akrsfd

hello everyone this is Ashish i m new here will someone please tell me that what will be the best option for me regarding my study.
i have done my bachelor in pharmacy and now i want to do master's so let me know that what will be best institute and course as well with subject will be good for me in New Zealand.
with all fees structure.


----------



## escapedtonz

Akrsfd said:


> hello everyone this is Ashish i m new here will someone please tell me that what will be the best option for me regarding my study.
> i have done my bachelor in pharmacy and now i want to do master's so let me know that what will be best institute and course as well with subject will be good for me in New Zealand.
> with all fees structure.


That's something for you to research. You'll not be able to do this type of course everywhere. You'll need to find out which universities or educational institutes offer this type of degree in the qualification required and then make a decision based on where you wanna be and which will offer you a place.


----------



## Akrsfd

escapedtonz said:


> That's something for you to research. You'll not be able to do this type of course everywhere. You'll need to find out which universities or educational institutes offer this type of degree in the qualification required and then make a decision based on where you wanna be and which will offer you a place.


thanx escapedtonz i will try to do so


----------



## kathryn20

Dear all,

I am a primary school teacher in the UK and I was just wondering what the likelihood of being able to get a teaching job in Christchurch. I have applied for my NZQA IQA assessment and am awaiting the result, so I know I cannot really do much without that and my teaching registration, but just wanted to get an idea of how likely this may be?
Are UK teachers likely to get jobs out there?

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

kathryn20 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a primary school teacher in the UK and I was just wondering what the likelihood of being able to get a teaching job in Christchurch. I have applied for my NZQA IQA assessment and am awaiting the result, so I know I cannot really do much without that and my teaching registration, but just wanted to get an idea of how likely this may be?
> Are UK teachers likely to get jobs out there?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes you are likely to find work but it will be difficult. NZ experience is key and it's more who you know not what you know. You may have to settle for temporary cover work for a while in a number of schools before getting the permanent job offer.


----------



## Datlaraju

Hi

I am from India , planning to do MBA in newzealand. I have 20 years of work experience. Post study completion , how are the job prospects? 

Can anyone throw some light please.


----------



## escapedtonz

Datlaraju said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India , planning to do MBA in newzealand. I have 20 years of work experience. Post study completion , how are the job prospects?
> 
> Can anyone throw some light please.


Business


----------



## ptoff

Thanks for that Jen

Carole (PE Teacher) is at school in the UK at the moment so I am browsing the Forum for
any snippets of info.

Looks like Carole will have to diversify in order to get a job. Lol


----------



## balam

Hi,

I have applied residence visa under SMC, co assigned to my application, if everything goes smoothy we are planning to travel my Jan 2017.

My child birth date is 21 Feb 2012, by next year FEB 21st only her age will be 5. but academic year starting from Jan to Dec. 

will they allow enroll same academic year (age 4.11) or for just one month she has to wait 11 month to start primary school ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

balam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied residence visa under SMC, co assigned to my application, if everything goes smoothy we are planning to travel my Jan 2017.
> 
> My child birth date is 21 Feb 2012, by next year FEB 21st only her age will be 5. but academic year starting from Jan to Dec.
> 
> will they allow enroll same academic year (age 4.11) or for just one month she has to wait 11 month to start primary school ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


In NZ a child cannot start primary school until on or after their 5th birthday and by law must start before they turn 6. This is because the school doesn't receive funding for a child until they turn 5 and possibly for insurance purposes also.
Children start school all through the year usually as they turn 5 - i.e. on their 5th birthday or the first day of school after they've had their 5th birthday.
So 21st Feb 2017 is a Tuesday. She can start school on that day or any school day afterwards up until she is 6 years old.


----------



## samsmith

Thanks for the information. This post helped a lot to my cousin who was looking for higher education in New Zealand.


----------



## pageyboy

*School in Wellington*

Hi, this is a great chain of information, thanks Jen.
I am a New Zealander who is returning to Wellington to live after 24 years living in Sacramento, California. We move in December 2018. My daughter is 12 (birthday in February) and is in the "6th Grade" over here, which I think lines up with "Year 7" in NZ. When she finishes 6th Grade in June, we don't want her sitting idle for 8 months until she starts school in Wellington in February and so she will do a couple of months of "middle" school here before we leave. But I am not sure where she should be placed when we start intermediate school in NZ. It might be best to start her in the Year 7 but she would be the oldest kid there. Not sure if that's bad thing or not. But she'd be sure to be in sync with the curriculum (maybe repeating some things). Or we place her in Year 8 and hope there is no gulf of learning she is missing and she can catch up. 
If you have any opinions I'd love to read them.
Thanks.
Andrew


----------



## fareedqazi

*working parents of kids less than 14yrs age*

Dear All,

My wife is planning to go on Study Visa for PhD in NZ and myself on work visa and 2 kids of 6 & 12yrs age. 
My question is as I got to know that leaving kids less than 14years old at home without any adult is an offence in NZ. So wife have to go for Phd and myself on job what could be the possible options where we can leave our kids.
Are are any day care options or any other cheaper options which you people could suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

fareedqazi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My wife is planning to go on Study Visa for PhD in NZ and myself on work visa and 2 kids of 6 & 12yrs age.
> My question is as I got to know that leaving kids less than 14years old at home without any adult is an offence in NZ. So wife have to go for Phd and myself on job what could be the possible options where we can leave our kids.
> Are are any day care options or any other cheaper options which you people could suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hmm not really an offence in NZ to leave a child less than 14 years home alone although that is the guideline age. It depends on a number of factors. The law isn't that clear. There’s nothing specific in the law about kids walking/cycling to school alone or going to the park etc. What the law does say, and here’s the important part, is that when a child is under 14, you (as the parent or guardian of that child) must make reasonable provision for the care of the child so in the eyes of the law it how "reasonable provision" is interpreted.
Both of your children are of school age, and given the assumed period of your NZ visas, it will be an offence on your part if your children are not in full time education for the period that you are in NZ, which may be normal school or home schooling etc. Assuming you abide by the law then the periods when your children will need care outside of full time education will be limited and if your children are off school on half term then so will your wife as she will also be in full time education.
During term time when your wife is studying and you are working you may require before and after school care for your children and you may require child care on other days where your children aren't at school but need looking after for the day and it all depends on your location really. Some locations have lots of options for before school and after school clubs and other childcare facilities and groups while some locations have very little.


----------



## NaomiL

*Relief or full-time*

Hello there, 

Not sure if this is the correct thread to post on, however I’m very unsure of whether to opt for relief work or a 1 year contract teaching in a primary school. I will be heading to NZ end of Jan on a WHV, I don’t plan to stay longer than a year tbh but I have been offered a teaching position.

In my opinion, $47,000 per year is low for Auckland especially as I have 1 years teaching experience so far. My question is, would I be better off going down the relief teaching route?

Thank you in advance,
Naomi


----------



## karanvirsingh

This post was really helpful, the only thing what concerns me most is the tuition fees for international student is quite high as compared to domestic student.


----------



## TonyPalakunnel

Hi,

I would like to know about ATMC Aukland Campus, and about their 1-year programs with 3years' stay back. 

Tony


----------



## Kusya123

TonyPalakunnel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know about ATMC Aukland Campus, and about their 1-year programs with 3years' stay back.
> 
> Tony


Very good question. We are also just looking for info on the program


----------

